# Dovecot Warning message precmd failed



## dpalme (Aug 4, 2012)

I am working on installing the dovecot imap, got the conf file set and when I enter the following:  `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot start` it says its starting but I get the following error in the /var/log/messages:


```
Aug  4 12:38:51 www root: /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot: WARNING: failed precmd routin
e for dovecot
```

I am not able to log in to the mail server.....any suggestions on where to start looking?


----------



## dpalme (Aug 4, 2012)

An additional question I just noticed that with the default base install of freebsd 9.x I get the following mc files in the /etc/mail/ directory:

freebsd.mc
freebsd.submit.mc

I also have these:
sendmail.cf
freebsd.cf
submit.cf

How do I tell which cf file is the one being used?


----------



## dpalme (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## kpa (Aug 5, 2012)

Only the sendmail.cf and submit.cf are used by sendmail(8). The source files for those are <hostname>.<domain>.mc and <hostname>.<domain>.submit.mc, they are created if they don't exist when you run make(1) the first time in /etc/mail and the .cf files created from those two files are installed with `# make install`  in /etc/mail.


----------



## swa (Aug 6, 2012)

dpalme said:
			
		

> I am not able to log in to the mail server.....any suggestions on where to start looking?


You could start with increasing the logging verbosity and see if you can log more errors.


----------

